# Smilies



## KenpoSterre (Aug 15, 2006)

How do I get thsoe cool smilies? I only know the basic ones like :O   :/


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 15, 2006)

IF you go to the smilie button and pull down to "show all smilies" you'll find the wonderful assortment that are available to you.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 15, 2006)

They are also available here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/misc.php?do=showsmilies


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 17, 2006)

thank-you.
I love that smily.

:trollsign:


----------

